# décompte d'intérêts



## paco83

je dois traduire en italien ce mot que j'ai trouvé dans un relevé de compte. Merci!


----------



## Aithria

paco83 said:


> je dois traduire en italien ce mot que j'ai trouvé dans un relevé de compte. Merci!



Un relevé de compte est un "estratto conto" en italien .. mais une petite question : s'agit-il d'interets à percevoir ou bien à servir??? 

.. en général et en semplifiant, les rubriques d'un relevé de compte sont  (qui)

- interessi a credito  +
- ritenuta fiscale +
- interessi a credito netti +
= saldo contabile

- interessi a debito +
- spese +
- competenze nette +
= saldo disponibile

Vous ajouterez à cette liste les "competenze di liquidazione" (qui)

De toute façon, voici un lien que, peut-être, vous sera d'une aide precieuse, même si c'est un vocabulaire italien-anglais (*mi scuso con i moderatori del forum, ma proprio non sono riuscita a trovare nulla di simile in italiano/francese!!!*)

http://www.andreabecca.it/glossario_bancario_generico_it-en.html 

sperando le sia di qualche aiuto .. cordiali saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Arrivo _a conti fatti_ e con un solo dettaglio da aggiungere. "Décompte d'intérêts" indica il bilancio dettagliato, in positivo *e *in negativo.
Ciao.


----------



## Aithria

direi allora che nello specifico il *décompte d'intérêts *sia il *resoconto scalare (QUI)*, che , unitamente alla _*lista movimenti*_ ed al _*calcolo delle competenze*_, costituisce l'_*estratto conto*_.
Augurandomi di essere stata d'aiuto a Monsieur Paco83.... saluti


----------



## paco83

Grazie a tutti per il preziosissimo aiuto, con le vostre spiegazioni dettagliate mi avete risolto anche altri dubbi! grazie mille, a presto.


----------



## Aithria

Ma Paco83 è madrelingua italiano  ! e io me ne accorgo solo ora... 
Gli ho dato il glossario italiano.inglese perchè pensavo fosse un francofono ... ussignur de Vimudrun! 
Paco83 , ti porgo le mie più sincere scuse ...  di norma sono una donna lucida e compos sui .. ma il caldo di sti giorni mi sta davvero facendo perder colpi.


----------

